

Help Turn the World's Largest Collection of Movies into a Nonprofit - sheltgor
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/644154729/the-scarecrow-project

======
sheltgor
As context, Scarecrow is the world's largest collection of home movies in
every format imaginable, 120,000 titles in total. They're based near the
University of Washington, and have had a huge cult following for years.
Problem is, with the increase in streaming and the huge drop in rentals
they've seen a massive decline in recent years and they've reached the point
where they can either close up shop and sell off their astounding collection
(which contains countless movies that simply won't ever be found somewhere
like Netflix or Amazon), or try a new operating model.

Their new plan is to convert the store into a non-profit with an emphasis on
preserving physical media, education on film history (they already do a lot of
great outreach to local schools and it seems that they want to expand on
that), and more.

Going to UW I can say that Scarecrow is a treasure, and it'd be a damn shame
for it to disappear. I'm a big cinephile myself, and the experience of
browsing through their incredible collection, or talking with their
tremendously knowledgeable staff, and finding a movie I would have never
before heard of, is one that I really hope doesn't disappear.

